# Peameal Bacon



## Robert H (Apr 10, 2021)

Hi All
Made some peameal bacon this week. This is not a strictly Canadian thing but I think originated in the Toronto area and is very common in Ontario. So, I divided a whole loin into thirds and it spent 2 weeks in Pops Brine with a couple cups of pickling spices added. It is called peameal, but mostly these days, cornmeal is used. Aside from being in the brine bucket, they were also injected with the brine. After patting dry, just roll the meat around in the cornmeal until it wont collect any more and it's done. I fried some up for a breakfast and it was fantastic, The cornmeal takes on a nice crisp on the edges and the meat has that great salty sweet taste from the brine. I have also in the past, cut thick and grilled it and that is a nice treat also.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## jcam222 (Apr 10, 2021)

Looks great! I’m surprised by the addition of picking spices. Probably tastes unique.


----------



## Robert H (Apr 10, 2021)

Thanks, it does taste great, but the pickling spice is in order. It was bought in bulk and has a lot of what would be in the pickling brine already mixed in. Cloves, bay leaves, cinnamon. A lot of commercially produced peameal bacon is oversalted and overpumped. I am very happy with the result for first time.


----------



## weewillie (Jun 16, 2021)

Robert H said:


> Hi All
> Made some peameal bacon this week. This is not a strictly Canadian thing but I think originated in the Toronto area and is very common in Ontario. So, I divided a whole loin into thirds and it spent 2 weeks in Pops Brine with a couple cups of pickling spices added. It is called peameal, but mostly these days, cornmeal is used. Aside from being in the brine bucket, they were also injected with the brine. After patting dry, just roll the meat around in the cornmeal until it wont collect any more and it's done. I fried some up for a breakfast and it was fantastic, The cornmeal takes on a nice crisp on the edges and the meat has that great salty sweet taste from the brine. I have also in the past, cut thick and grilled it and that is a nice treat also.
> Thanks for looking.
> 
> ...


Looking good Robert, I just put a7 1/2 lb loin in the fridge this morning, however I did a dry rub using a Bradley demerara cure. I cut it in half and will do one as an irish bacon and the other like a peameal


----------



## Robert H (Jun 16, 2021)

Take some pics of the final project.


----------



## weewillie (Jun 16, 2021)

Robert H said:


> Take some pics of the final project.


Will do in about 2 weeks


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 16, 2021)

Looks great. I don’t hardly brine anymore, I dry rub, but when I brine I add the pickling spice. I like like it. Do the same with pastrami too.


----------



## Robert H (Jun 17, 2021)

I have done pastrami the same way also. I really like the flavour it adds , but I may start mixing up my own. There is a lot of cinnamon in the stuff I buy bulk. I like it but, but would like to dial it down a bit.


----------

